# #1 seller of Kindle 2 jacket in E-Book Cases category on Amazon



## Kevin2088 (Apr 7, 2009)

Dear community:
You have done some wonders for our company.
Our recently introduced MaxGuard eReader Jacket became #1 in the E-Book Cases category on Amazon. This sales rank is updated frequently and will change subsequently; however, it is quite an excitement to see a new product rise to this level so soon after its introduction. Here is the information I copied from our product page on amazon.com under the sales ranking section.

*Amazon.com Sales Rank 
*
Popular in this category: (What's this?)
#1 in Electronics > Accessories & Supplies > Office Electronics Accessories > E-Book Cases





Amazon link: TrendyDigital MaxGuard Leather Cover for Amazon Kindle 2, Black

You can check the product and ranking from this link:

So, thank you Kindleboard people. Now, we will work even harder to develop more products with superior functionality and a trendy look. 
Please visit us at amazon.com and www.trendydigital.com


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

Great to see you here Kevin, that is a nice looking case!


----------



## kyliedork (Mar 20, 2009)

how about a few freebies for a competition @ kindleboards


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

kyliedork said:


> how about a few freebies for a competition @ kindleboards


Im keeping my fingers crossed


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

I will watch for more reviews, so when I get my Kindle I will know what to buy.


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

kyliedork said:


> how about a few freebies for a competition @ kindleboards


Yea, Kevin, we can be bribed! It would be a great way to get someone to write a review


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

kim said:


> Yea, Kevin, we can be bribed! It would be a great way to get someone to write a review


lol ... it's great to see that Kindle lovers are helping out small businesses.


----------



## Kevin2088 (Apr 7, 2009)

MarthaT said:


> Im keeping my fingers crossed


We indeed can do some Kindleboard exclusive giveaway, similar to BB bag giveaway.
The only thing I am not sure about is how to record the entry for drawing.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

In the case of the BB giveaway, one of our regular members, Octochick, organized the posts and then I believe she emailed them to Malissa.  Perhaps one of the mods can make some suggestions.
deb


----------

